# SBGA283 vs SBGA285



## isthar (Oct 22, 2019)

Looking at Spring Drives, and it seems these two are the smaller variants of the GS Spring Drives (Seiko, why did you have to put Spring Drive in the Prospex line at a HUGE 44m+!!!)

What do people think about the champagne vs black dial?

I'm interested in:

- which one will wear more casual every-day watch?
- which one will appear smaller/thinner? (although 39mm is about my perfect size, I still want it to look smaller than bigger I think)
- does someone know if they have lume at all?

And weight wise, what do people think? As steel and not titanium, but since they are smaller than the usual snowflake models... I hear a lot about the bigger ones but not much by way of impressions of these two.

Thanks!

Links: can't put because I'm new  they are in Grand Seiko's site, Heritage Collection


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

I just bought SBGA283 yesterday. I love it! Here are some photos of it. I have a 7.25" wrist. There is no lume. 

































Here is a comparison shot with my DJ36. I also prefer smaller watches but this wears beautifully. I also prefer SBGA283 to SBGA285. Sadly I did not take any photos of it on my wrist.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

The Prospex SD watches are great. As to the size, GS has some 44 mm + diameter watches as well, mostly in the sport orientation, the A231 and E215 to name two.

Not everyone wants a tiny sub 39 mm watch, and rightly so.


As to the two watches between which you are trying to decide, the A283 and A285, you need to get the one that you like the best, not the one that someone else suggests. It sounds like you need to try both on at an AD.

Both the A283 and A285 have no lume.


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

isthar said:


> Looking at Spring Drives, and it seems these two are the smaller variants of the GS Spring Drives (Seiko, why did you have to put Spring Drive in the Prospex line at a HUGE 44m+!!!)
> 
> What do people think about the champagne vs black dial?
> 
> ...


I had the black dial 285. It wasn't pure black like the DJ you post; instead more of a matte, charcoal black. I liked it. It was a no-frills Spring Drive, which wore perfectly for many occasions. Now, like you said, the titanium is incredibly light, but the 285 wasn't outrageously heavy or large compared to the blue 375 I also had.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

The 285 would be the more casual watch but personally I'd pick the 283.

If you want a lighter watch with lume, have a look at the SBGA347/349. I prefer the sportier case design and the curved sapphire glass


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Both nice...



















But I went with the champagne dial...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Don’t normally go for champagne dials but the one one the GS is to die for and is an absolute must.


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

Stunning in champagne , congrats !


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

Both are lovely . I haven't owned either but given my experience with different color dials , I would say that champagne/sliver/white dials tend to optically make a watch paper larger than the same watch with a black dial.
I like the champagne better but I think the black did would be more versatile


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Champagne gets my vote....


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

Sassi said:


> I just bought SBGA283 yesterday. I love it! Here are some photos of it. I have a 7.25" wrist. There is no lume.
> 
> View attachment 14628973
> 
> ...


Great shots. That champagne sunburst is super nice. Also gets my vote.


----------



## westcoastco (Apr 10, 2016)

GS champagne dials are very dynamic with different light, much more so than black dials. While I am yet to buy a champagne, I vote for it, and it is up on my GS wish list.


----------



## isthar (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks all! So thankful for the picture sharing too, that helps... and looks like I've got myself a Champagne dial incoming (partly I looked at my other watches and I have more dark dials, so the lighter one will fit nicely, as I like to have reasons to wear all of them on a daily rotating basis!)


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

I looked that the 285 before getting the DJ36. The key issue I had with the 285 is that in person the dial looked terrible and cheap. For a brand with some of the best dials this one model is on the bad side. I looks like cheap matte black plastic not dissimilar to the plastic on my tv remote... As you might be able to tell from this I was quite disappointed in this particular watch as I thought it would be my first SD. Case size wise it's very reasonable for a 6.5 inch wrist unlike their other SD choices.


----------



## isthar (Oct 22, 2019)

I wanted to share pics I've taken of my SBGA283...























and a video to do the Spring Drive justice:


http://imgur.com/QP3P64A


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Very nice indeed. Wishing you well to wear it. I do also like the black/charcoal dial models very much.


----------



## Keo3 (Aug 4, 2020)

The black dial is more versatile. Dress up or down


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## TransporterG (Aug 21, 2020)

I've never seen a GS with Champagne dial that I did not want to eat for brunch on a Sunday. Stunning dials.


----------



## CCR1983 (Sep 14, 2020)

Both beautiful but the champagne gets my vote too


----------



## MYCLau (Jun 27, 2010)

SBGA283 w/Delugs navy alligator strap.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

MYCLau said:


> SBGA283 w/Delugs navy alligator strap.
> View attachment 15625286
> View attachment 15625286


Nice!!


----------



## Eric01 (Oct 13, 2009)

Is the GS on the 285 dial printed or applied?


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Eric01 said:


> Is the GS on the 285 dial printed or applied?


From memory I'm pretty sure they are applied on the 283/285, but if I'm wrong someone please chime in. I'll be back in store tomorrow and will look to confirm.


----------



## Eric01 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## moonbhaa (Oct 3, 2017)

champagne dial


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

SBGA283/285 owners - if you have yours on a strap, would you be willing to weigh it on a scale for me? I can see that the weight on a bracelet is 148g, I'm trying to figure out how much lighter it would be on a strap. I'm looking for something lighter than my daily (SPB143), which is 100g on a strap.


----------

